# Some of my dads old hunting pics and rifles



## 970TJ (Aug 24, 2012)

Heading out for a trial run today. But here's a few pics of my dad's 1973 production Ruger flat bolt .220 Swift. This part of a very limited production.


----------



## 970TJ (Aug 24, 2012)

He bought it new in 1973 for $159! LOL! There's not a mark on it, as is such with the rest of his rifles.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice Ruger 979TJ, don't jack that one up! "Paint or camo tape"


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's a beauty, what trigger does he have in it?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good eye Mike, I was wondering too....still am actually !


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

That looks like an Ace Trigger Shoe. They were real popular back then.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

WOW thats a beaut.


----------



## 970TJ (Aug 24, 2012)

Yep, it's a trigger shoe. I love that rifle.

Didn't see anything today. Pretty weird because we called most of the honey holes; we usually call in at least one. I think people are calling the crap out of everywhere because of the $50 state bounty. It was a good day hanging around together, he seemed to perk up quite a bit once we got out there. We'll see how banged up he is in the moring....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful rifle ! The pressure from bowhunting around here has made them nocturnal already. A couple of guys that hunt locally have only been able to get a few at night. Have fun with your Dad and good luck !!


----------



## 970TJ (Aug 24, 2012)

Well, we got skunked again. But it was still a good time with the old man.

We never even saw any sign anywhere but one place. We called all of our honey holes, but never did do any good which is highly unusual. But that's coyote hunting for ya! Anyway, I took some pics of his Remington 600's and his 660, as well as the Snider. I also took some pics of a few of the bigger coyotes, a huge badger, and a bobcat. On to the pics!

First pic through the fourth pic is a huge badger he called in with another coyote. He's 39 inches long, and that's my 20" barreled AR15 next to it for a size reference. 
The next three are of one if the biggest coyotes he's called in, and its the biggest I've ever seen. 
The next two pics are a couple of big, nice coyotes that he had tanned. Again, my 20" AR for reference. 
And the last two are a bobcat that he had tanned. He left it in tube form when he had it tanned. So I couldn't spread it out.


----------



## 970TJ (Aug 24, 2012)

I have a bunch more pics that I'll add in a little bit. I hope putting them in this thread is okay; it's kind of been an ongoing story.....
If the mods want me to put them somewhere else, I'd be glad to.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

They will let us know.....


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice pics!


----------



## 970TJ (Aug 24, 2012)

I started to post these in the call collecting thread, but this is probably where they belong. On to the pics!
The first pic is of a few of his rifles. From the top down:
Ruger 1973 M77 flat bolt .220 swift
Remington model 660 .243 with a 20" barrel
Remington Mohawk model 600 .308 with a 18.5" barrel
Remington Mohawk model 600 .222 with a 18.5" barrel

Second and third pics are of a LAR Grizzly .45 WIN MAG

Fourth is an old H&R model 922 revolver my dad paid $19.95

More to come......


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Those are some fine lookin guns!


----------



## Juanjo332 (Nov 7, 2012)

970TJ said:


> Heading out for a trial run today. But here's a few pics of my dad's 1973 production Ruger flat bolt .220 Swift. This part of a very limited production.


That is a very very nice set of rifles !! I had never seen that kind of a mount I like them a lot


----------



## 970TJ (Aug 24, 2012)

These are pics of the Snider conversion that was once an 1868 Tower. We were going to clean it up and shoot it while I was here, but we didn't get to it. It has a rifled barrel, and shoots a .577 caliber center fire cartridge. You can still by ammo, or use 28 gauge shotgun shells loaded with mini balls. But as you'll see in the last pic, I need to get what ever is living in the barrel! LOL


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice TJ, brings back old memories, I had a Mohawk in a .243 in the early 80's. It was a great shooter.


----------



## 970TJ (Aug 24, 2012)

And here are a few from back in the day. My dad and my grandpa used to own a 165 acre ranch in the Loma/Mack area of western Colorado. Some nice mull deer.

And a few of coyotes as well....
First pic is me and dad when I was just a youngin. A bunch of coyotes ready for sale. 
Second pic is a nice coyote with me standing next to him. It had to been 1980-82. I got fleas off of this one; my mom was thrilled. 
Third pic is the results off a day hunting in western Utah.
Fourth pic is the coyote that's rugged out above. Big yote!
Fifth pic is me standing next to a random coyote that my dad is getting ready to skin. I'm trying to look tough...









The rest are random pics of my dad at the ranch back in the day running the outfitting business. They charged $300-350 a hunt which included room and board, home cooked meals by my grandma, and of course the hunt.

Pic eight is my dad with his dad-boompa.

Sorry for posting so many pics....we got all of them out, and its been a trip down memory lane. I feel pretty privileged to have had the experiences I had growing up hunting the way I did. 
I wish I knew how to rotate the ones that are sideways. I'm sure it's easy, but I'm doing all this from my phone. All of the older pics I took a picture of the picture so the quality might not be so good. Hope everyone enjoys them...


----------



## 970TJ (Aug 24, 2012)

Man I wish I'd been born 20 years earlier!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Some nice guns and great hunting pics, thanks for posting them. It is a sure fact 20-30 years ago the hunting was alot better for certain animals at least here in Az.

Also I have an old Rem 600 in .308 and it has a vent rib on the barrel.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Everything was great on this post, gotta love those old pictures.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks for sharing-----sb*


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

Very nice pics. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from a gas station pay phone using a quarter.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Those are some great pics with some wonderful memories ! I always enjoy reminiscing about past hunting stories. Those rifles are all beautiful and looks like your Dad had alot of pride in them. Thanks for sharing these !!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Great Post TJ! The photos are great! And thanks for sharing them!

I hear ya on being born late. I was born 40 years after my time too. My buddies like to joke that I am the youngest old man they know...... It is fellas like us that will keep the traditions going though. Maybe we were born the perfect time.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, thank you for sharing those pics.


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

Great photos!



I hope to be doing this very soon.


----------



## 970TJ (Aug 24, 2012)

Both of those bikes in the pic above were new, or at least in the current model year when it was taken. Late 70's I think. 
I can remember the old man going out for 2-3 days hunting nights and days, and coming home with over twenty coyotes. Those days are looong gone, at least in my experience.

Over here in Western CO, if you call in one, you better dang well hit it because it may be the only one for the year. It's tough calling in the same country as the big game hunters, which isn't the case for the most part in western Utah. 
Big game hunting runs August through the most part of January in these parts when you include archery, muzzleloader, and rifle seasons.


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice pics! Thanks for sharing...I too wish I lived 20 years earlier than my time...or maybe during the old west days anyway


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

970TJ said:


> Man I wish I'd been born 20 years earlier!


Me too, my grandfather did some crazy hunting before I was born and he got sick, he was a logger so he knew the spots in Northern Minnesota


----------

